# Mirage Iii Really Waterproof?



## dc66 (Nov 10, 2006)

I just bought a used Mirage III, very good almost new condition. I'm really enjoying this watch and use the bezel and chronograph a lot. The lume is readable all night long and it's pretty neat to walk into the house and see the watch glowing really strongly from a short hit of direct sunlight. It's very readable, and I even notice my wife looking at my watch for the time. I put a bond NATO strap and it looks really cool. It's running between 20-30 seconds slow a day so I'll need to get it regulated.

One thing that concerns me is the chronograph pushers. How are they waterproofed? The crown is screw down, but the pushers aren't. Is there a gasket around the buttons? I know that people have gone swimming with their speedmasters and like watches, but I've also heard stories of fogging too.

Can I really expect the Mirage III to be waterproof? Any experience positive or negative.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My short answer is , no, its not water resistant to any useable degree, no watch is waterproof, but they have various degrees of water resistance....









I personally wouldnt take a watch with less than a 200m rating swimming...









Others disagree









Check out THIS TOPIC and the link in the topic for a discussion on the issue


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats on the Mirage, still probably my favourite watch. The Mirage III is sold as water resistant 100m. So it should survive a dipping as long as the chrono pushers are not operated when it is wet. I certainly wouldn't swim in mine though. I will only swim in 200 m water resistant watches that are specifically designed for it.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

quoll said:


> Congrats on the Mirage, still probably my favourite watch. The Mirage III is sold as water resistant 100m. So it should survive a dipping as long as the chrono pushers are not operated when it is wet. I certainly wouldn't swim in mine though. I will only swim in 200 m water resistant watches that are specifically designed for it.


I agree with that. In fact I would add that I would never take an expensive Swiss (or Japanese







) watch swimming. I use a Seiko diver beater such as the OM or BM for such purposes.

cheers

Dave


----------

